# Glass cutting?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought one of those glass cutting kits. I scored the beer bottle but can't seem to get it to seperate. I've tried quite a few times using the candle and ice method, I also tried the string method once too. Im getting very frustrated any ideas what I am doing wrong? tyia


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

did you hear a crunching sound as you cut?. That's been one of the main things I noticed if I have to cut glass.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

No I didn't. I wonder what I am doing wrong? I have scored the same bottle a few times now. I know thats not good for the blade, Im just trying to figure it out.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It should make a kind of grating sound as you cut. And you should see a single line where it scored the glass.

If there isn't a line, and you didn't hear the grating, you're probably not forcing down hard enough on the blade. It takes a steady push...about the push you'd use if you were cutting down through linoleum or a really tough piece of meat.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> It should make a kind of grating sound as you cut. And you should see a single line where it scored the glass.
> 
> If there isn't a line, and you didn't hear the grating, you're probably not forcing down hard enough on the blade. It takes a steady push...about the push you'd use if you were cutting down through linoleum or a really tough piece of meat.


Hmm I guess I need to push down harder. There is a line but no cracking sound.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Try a new bottle. Sometimes, once it's scored lightly, it won't take another scoring. Are y ou using oil on the blade? that's important to get a good cut. (i assumed the kit has that as part of the kit?)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Try a new bottle. Sometimes, once it's scored lightly, it won't take another scoring. Are y ou using oil on the blade? that's important to get a good cut. (i assumed the kit has that as part of the kit?)


I wasn't using oil on the blade, the kit didn't come with it. What type of oil is best? I did break a scored bottle but the break wasn't even. I need more bottles!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Dreamy, you can get tons of free practice bottle. Just go to a bar and tell them you need practice bottle for your glass cutting. You can get bucket loads! Of course there's always along side the road way:cowboy:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

TexasArtist said:


> Dreamy, you can get tons of free practice bottle. Just go to a bar and tell them you need practice bottle for your glass cutting. You can get bucket loads! Of course there's always along side the road way:cowboy:


Thanks, I will go and ask at some bars.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The oil is a very light weight oil. it's used to lube the blade as it cuts so that it doesn't drag on the glass. I've never had a kit for bottle scoring, but I do stained glass. Perhaps it's different in the round like that 

A really light weight oil, like sewing machine oil, might work. 

but you DID get one to break  that's great! Just takes practice. LOTS of practice. the unevenness...you can probably sand/grind off the high parts.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> The oil is a very light weight oil. it's used to lube the blade as it cuts so that it doesn't drag on the glass. I've never had a kit for bottle scoring, but I do stained glass. Perhaps it's different in the round like that
> 
> A really light weight oil, like sewing machine oil, might work.
> 
> but you DID get one to break  that's great! Just takes practice. LOTS of practice. the unevenness...you can probably sand/grind off the high parts.


 can I use any other oil since I don't happen to have sewing machine oil? I was wondering if I could sand the uneveness down, I didn't think of grinding it. Thanks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

How about gun oil, or the oil for electric clippers?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> How about gun oil, or the oil for electric clippers?


OOOOOOOOoo! Perfect


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> How about gun oil, or the oil for electric clippers?


Good ideas but I don't have them either. The only oil I really have are cooking oils.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I would think a little cooking oil would be better than no oil.
Just be sure to clean it up well after using to prevent it from getting gummy.

I'm surprised your instructions didn't mention oil.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

tallpines said:


> I would think a little cooking oil would be better than no oil.
> Just be sure to clean it up well after using to prevent it from getting gummy.
> 
> I'm surprised your instructions didn't mention oil.


Thanks, I was suprised too after I read more about it online.


----------



## fuzzard (Sep 15, 2008)

Kerosene,press hard


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

fuzzard said:


> Kerosene,press hard


Thanks, I tried that once but I don't think I pressed hard enough.


----------

